# Trouble Installing Nvidia Drivers



## STREBLO (Apr 26, 2016)

I've been trying to get the Nvidia drivers working and have faced multiple problems. 

Currently i'm getting this error:


```
Installing linux_base-c6-6.7_1...

+++ Some programs may need linprocfs, please add it to /etc/fstab! +++

Running linux ldconfig...
This software is based in part on the work of the FreeType Team.
See <URL:http://www.freetype.org/>.

Installation of the Linux base system is finished. The Linux kernel
mode, which must be enabled for Linux binaries to run, is now
enabled. Linux mode can be enabled permanently with the linux_enable
variable of rc.conf(5).

----------------------
You should enable Linux mode with the linux_enable variable of rc.conf(5).
Depending on the version of FreeBSD you are using you may have to increase
the emulated linux version via compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18 in
sysctl.conf(5). Check via "sysctl compat.linux.osrelease" that it shows a
lower version number before setting it.
----------------------

If you want to use shared memory in Linux applications, you need to set up
a link from /dev/shm to a suitable place, e.g. by adding the following line
to /etc/devfs.conf (takes effect on each boot):
        link /tmp shm

To make use of NIS you have to adjust yp.conf and nsswitch.conf in
/compat/linux/etc/ accordingly. For example:

Set your yp-server and yp-domainname in yp.conf:
        domainname      my.yp.domainname
        ypserver        my.yp.server

Let your lists for hosts, passwd and group be resolved via nsswitch.conf:
        passwd: files nis
        shadow: files nis
        group:  files nis
        hosts:  files dns nis

WARNING: doing work which needs to chroot into the linux base may not work.
In such cases (e.g. cross-development) you are better suited with a linux_dist
port.

===> SECURITY REPORT:
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/compat/linux/lib/libdb-4.7.so
/compat/linux/lib/libresolv-2.12.so
/compat/linux/lib/libselinux.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/libexec/gam_server
/compat/linux/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.2800.8
/compat/linux/lib/libgssrpc.so.4.1

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

===>>> Installation of emulators/linux_base-c6 (linux_base-c6-6.7_1) succeeded


===>>> Returning to dependency check for x11/nvidia-driver
===>>> Dependency check complete for x11/nvidia-driver

===>  Installing for nvidia-driver-346.96
===>  Checking if nvidia-driver already installed
===>   Registering installation for nvidia-driver-346.96
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libEGL.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libEGL.so.1: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.1: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so.1: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libGLESv2.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libGLESv2.so.2: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libnvidia-glcore.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libcuda.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libcuda.so.1: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libnvidia-eglcore.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libnvidia-glsi.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libvdpau.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libvdpau.so.1: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/libvdpau_trace.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/vdpau/libvdpau_trace.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat                                           /linux/usr/lib/vdpau/libvdpau_trace.so.1: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver

===>>> Installation of nvidia-driver-346.96 (x11/nvidia-driver) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> There are messages from installed ports to display,
       but first take a moment to review the error messages
       above.  Then press Enter when ready to proceed.

===>>> pkg-message for linux_base-c6-6.7_1
Always:
This software is based in part on the work of the FreeType Team.
See <URL:http://www.freetype.org/>.

Installation of the Linux base system is finished. The Linux kernel
mode, which must be enabled for Linux binaries to run, is now
enabled. Linux mode can be enabled permanently with the linux_enable
variable of rc.conf(5).

----------------------
You should enable Linux mode with the linux_enable variable of rc.conf(5).
Depending on the version of FreeBSD you are using you may have to increase
the emulated linux version via compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18 in
sysctl.conf(5). Check via "sysctl compat.linux.osrelease" that it shows a
lower version number before setting it.
----------------------

If you want to use shared memory in Linux applications, you need to set up
a link from /dev/shm to a suitable place, e.g. by adding the following line
to /etc/devfs.conf (takes effect on each boot):
        link /tmp shm

To make use of NIS you have to adjust yp.conf and nsswitch.conf in
/compat/linux/etc/ accordingly. For example:

Set your yp-server and yp-domainname in yp.conf:
        domainname      my.yp.domainname
        ypserver        my.yp.server

Let your lists for hosts, passwd and group be resolved via nsswitch.conf:
        passwd: files nis
        shadow: files nis
        group:  files nis
        hosts:  files dns nis

WARNING: doing work which needs to chroot into the linux base may not work.
In such cases (e.g. cross-development) you are better suited with a linux_dist
port.

===>>> Done displaying pkg-message files
```

Here is what I've done, I don't know what to try next.


```
portmaster x11/xorg
sysrc linux_enable="YES"
```

When I attempted to install here it said the error:


```
===>  Cleaning for nvidia-driver-346.96
    ===>  nvidia-driver-346.96 requires kernel source files in /usr/src.
    *** Error code 1
```

So I rebooted and checked out the services through svn as per the handbook.


```
reboot
portmaster security/ca_root_nss
portmaster devel/subversion
svn checkout https://svn.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/10 /usr/src
portmaster x11/nvidia-driver
```

Which is when I got the error at the top.

HELP!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2016)

You checked out the source code for 10-STABLE when you're probably running on a -RELEASE. Checkout the correct sources for your system.


----------



## STREBLO (Apr 26, 2016)

SirDice said:


> You checked out the source code for 10-STABLE when you're probably running on a -RELEASE. Checkout the correct sources for your system.


Doh! Thanks.


----------



## STREBLO (Apr 27, 2016)

So what is the correct way to get the kernel source? I've seen people saying to fetch a tarball, others say do a svn checkout. I'm on 10.3.

I'm getting this error:

```
===>  Cleaning for nvidia-driver-346.96
    ===>  nvidia-driver-346.96 requires kernel source files in /usr/src.
    *** Error code 1
```

Is the correct answer to this message:

1. Checkout the tree with svn as the handbook says:
`svn checkout https://svn.FreeBSD.org/${repository}/${branch} ${lwcdir}`

so for me:
`svn checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/10.3.0/  /usr/src`

Or

2. As I found elsewhere, fetch a tarball:
`fetch ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/10.3-RELEASE/src.txz`
Unpack the archive to /usr/src:
`tar -C /-xvzf src.txz`

Should this really be so difficult?


----------



## STREBLO (Apr 27, 2016)

OK, I went ahead and fetched the tarball then tried again. 

I tried:

`portmaster x11/nvidia-driver`

This time I got this error:


```
===>>> Returning to dependency check for x11/nvidia-driver
===>>> Dependency check complete for x11/nvidia-driver

===>  Installing for nvidia-driver-346.96
===>  Checking if nvidia-driver already installed
===>   Registering installation for nvidia-driver-346.96
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libEGL.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libEGL.so.1: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.1: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLESv1_CM.so.1: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLESv2.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLESv2.so.2: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libnvidia-glcore.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libcuda.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libcuda.so.1: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libnvidia-eglcore.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libnvidia-glsi.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libvdpau.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libvdpau.so.1: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libvdpau_nvidia.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/libvdpau_trace.so: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/vdpau/libvdpau_trace.so.346.96: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/compat/linux/usr/lib/vdpau/libvdpau_trace.so.1: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver

===>>> Installation of nvidia-driver-346.96 (x11/nvidia-driver) failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 27, 2016)

Try disabling the LINUX option in the port. I am curious if you also run into problems without it.


----------



## STREBLO (Apr 27, 2016)

tobik said:


> Try disabling the LINUX option in the port. I am curious if you also run into problems without it.


Dont I need it?

Do I need to fetch a ports tarball as well? Like I did with usr/src? Why is it saying: 
	
	



```
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/***
```


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 27, 2016)

STREBLO said:


> Dont I need it?


No, it's optional. You only need it if you want to run Linux binaries that require OpenGL.


STREBLO said:


> Do I need to fetch a ports tarball as well? Like I did with usr/src?


How did you install the ports in the first place?


STREBLO said:


> Why is it saying:


Something went wrong during staging. The warnings all seem to be related to the LINUX option in the port's pkg-plist hence my idea to disable it.


----------



## STREBLO (Apr 27, 2016)

tobik said:


> How did you install the ports in the first place?


`Portsnap fetch extract`



tobik said:


> Something went wrong during staging. The warnings all seem to be related to the LINUX option in the port's pkg-plist hence my idea to disable it.


Right. I could try that. I'm worried about what happens if I need them later on though...


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 27, 2016)

You can remove your ports tree entirely and fetch a new one instead. I remember having this weird type of error (well, kind of) in the past, replacing the ports tree helped. And this will not effect in any way your already installed ports, because all the configuration settings you've possibly made are not in /usr/ports.

Or, this problem of yours _may_ be due to a failing HDD, too. You know, they don't fail entirely all at once, all starts from strange behaviours...

One thing is clear: enabling/disabling linux support has nothing to do with the port's ability to build. I've just updated my ports tree and rebuilt x11/nvidia-driver (with linux support enabled) -- just to check it for you. It builds (using `make` command in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver) all right and all the libs missing in your case are there in the ${WORKDIR}. I didn't `make install` though, because I prefer using ports-mgmt/synth and that'll take a lot of time now.

BTW, you can also try if it works using simple `make` command.


----------



## STREBLO (Apr 28, 2016)

free-and-bsd said:


> You can remove your ports tree entirely and fetch a new one instead. I remember having this weird type of error (well, kind of) in the past, replacing the ports tree helped. And this will not effect in any way your already installed ports, because all the configuration settings you've possibly made are not in /usr/ports.
> 
> Or, this problem of yours _may_ be due to a failing HDD, too. You know, they don't fail entirely all at once, all starts from strange behaviours...
> 
> ...


Great, thanks. I'll try that.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2016)

STREBLO said:


> So for me:
> `svn checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/release/10.3.0/  /usr/src`


No, those are wrong. It's `svn co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.3 /usr/src/` to get 10.3-RELEASE sources.


----------



## STREBLO (Apr 28, 2016)

SirDice said:


> No, those are wrong. It's `svn co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.3 /usr/src/` to get 10.3-RELEASE sources.


Is the handbook wrong then? Or just my interpretation of it...?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2016)

It's not very clear in the handbook I think. I never quite understood what the base/release/ was for. As far as I know it's 10.3-RELEASE but without any security or errata updates. So it's not the correct tree to track, that's for sure. The /base/releng/10.3 has 10.3-RELEASE _including_ the security and errata updates and is the one you should use.


----------



## STREBLO (Apr 28, 2016)

SirDice said:


> It's not very clear in the handbook I think. I never quite understood what the base/release/ was for. As far as I know it's 10.3-RELEASE but without any security or errata updates. So it's not the correct tree to track, that's for sure. The /base/releng/10.3 has 10.3-RELEASE _including_ the security and errata updates and is the one you should use.


OK, so 
I tried deleting my ports tree  re-extracting, and checked out svn again and tried the build again. 


```
rm -r /usr/ports/*
portsnap fetch extract
svn checkout https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.3 /usr/src/
```

After trying again I got the same error.



free-and-bsd said:


> BTW, you can also try if it works using simple `make` command.



I then rolled back to right before the attempted install and ran


```
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver && make
```

I'm not sure what to make o this:


```
===> Fetching all distfiles required by linux_base-c6-6.7_1 for building
===>  Extracting for linux_base-c6-6.7_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/filesystem-2.4.30-3.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/setup-2.8.14-20.el6_4.1.noarch.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/basesystem-10.0-4.el6.noarch.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/bash-4.1.2-33.el6_7.1.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/bzip2-1.0.5-7.el6_0.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/centos-release-6-7.el6.centos.12.3.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/coreutils-8.4-37.el6_7.3.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/e2fsprogs-1.41.12-22.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/elfutils-0.161-3.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/findutils-4.4.2-6.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/glibc-common-2.12-1.166.el6_7.7.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/grep-2.20-3.el6_7.1.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/info-4.13a-8.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/keyutils-1.4-5.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/less-436-13.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/ncurses-5.7-4.20090207.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/sed-4.2.1-10.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/setserial-2.17-25.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/which-2.19-6.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/compat-libstdc++-296-2.96-144.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/bzip2-libs-1.0.5-7.el6_0.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/compat-db43-4.3.29-15.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/compat-libstdc++-33-3.2.3-69.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/db4-4.7.25-20.el6_7.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.12-22.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/freetype-2.3.11-15.el6_6.1.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/gamin-0.1.10-9.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/gdbm-1.8.0-38.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/glib2-2.28.8-4.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/glibc-2.12-1.166.el6_7.7.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/gmp-4.3.1-7.el6_2.2.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/keyutils-libs-1.4-5.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/krb5-libs-1.10.3-42.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/libacl-2.2.49-6.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/libattr-2.4.44-7.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/libblkid-2.17.2-12.18.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/libcap-2.16-5.5.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/libcom_err-1.41.12-22.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/libgcc-4.4.7-16.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/libidn-1.18-2.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/libselinux-2.0.94-5.8.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/libsepol-2.0.41-4.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/libstdc++-4.4.7-16.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/libuuid-2.17.2-12.18.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/ncurses-libs-5.7-4.20090207.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/pcre-7.8-7.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/popt-1.13-7.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/readline-6.0-4.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/redhat-lsb-core-4.0-7.el6.centos.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/slang-2.2.1-1.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/util-linux-ng-2.17.2-12.18.el6.i686.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i686/centos/6.7/zlib-1.2.3-29.el6.i686.rpm.
===>  Patching for linux_base-c6-6.7_1
===>  Configuring for linux_base-c6-6.7_1
===>  Building for linux_base-c6-6.7_1
===>  Staging for linux_base-c6-6.7_1
===>   Generating temporary packing list
348052 blocks
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for linux_base-c6-6.7_1
===>  Checking if linux_base-c6 already installed
===>   Registering installation for linux_base-c6-6.7_1 as automatic
Installing linux_base-c6-6.7_1...

+++ Some programs may need linprocfs, please add it to /etc/fstab! +++

Running linux ldconfig...
This software is based in part on the work of the FreeType Team.
See <URL:http://www.freetype.org/>.

Installation of the Linux base system is finished. The Linux kernel
mode, which must be enabled for Linux binaries to run, is now
enabled. Linux mode can be enabled permanently with the linux_enable
variable of rc.conf(5).

----------------------
You should enable Linux mode with the linux_enable variable of rc.conf(5).
Depending on the version of FreeBSD you are using you may have to increase
the emulated linux version via compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18 in
sysctl.conf(5). Check via "sysctl compat.linux.osrelease" that it shows a
lower version number before setting it.
----------------------

If you want to use shared memory in Linux applications, you need to set up
a link from /dev/shm to a suitable place, e.g. by adding the following line
to /etc/devfs.conf (takes effect on each boot):
        link /tmp shm

To make use of NIS you have to adjust yp.conf and nsswitch.conf in
/compat/linux/etc/ accordingly. For example:

Set your yp-server and yp-domainname in yp.conf:
        domainname      my.yp.domainname
        ypserver        my.yp.server

Let your lists for hosts, passwd and group be resolved via nsswitch.conf:
        passwd: files nis
        shadow: files nis
        group:  files nis
        hosts:  files dns nis

WARNING: doing work which needs to chroot into the linux base may not work.
In such cases (e.g. cross-development) you are better suited with a linux_dist
port.

===> SECURITY REPORT:
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/compat/linux/lib/libdb-4.7.so
/compat/linux/lib/libresolv-2.12.so
/compat/linux/lib/libselinux.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/libexec/gam_server
/compat/linux/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.2800.8
/compat/linux/lib/libgssrpc.so.4.1

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.
===>   nvidia-driver-346.96 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/redhat-release - found
===>   Returning to build of nvidia-driver-346.96
===>   nvidia-driver-346.96 depends on package: libGL>0 - found
===>   nvidia-driver-346.96 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xorg-server.pc - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===> src (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 555   nvidia.ko /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/boot/modules
===> lib (install)
===> lib/libGL (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-tls (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-cfg (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-glcore (install)
===> lib/libvdpau_nvidia (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-eglcore (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-glsi (install)
===> lib/libEGL (install)
===> lib/libGLESv2 (install)
===> lib/libGLESv1_CM (install)
===> lib/compat (install)
===> lib/compat/libGL (install)
===> lib/compat/libnvidia-tls (install)
===> lib/compat/libnvidia-glcore (install)
===> lib/compat/libvdpau (install)
===> lib/compat/libvdpau_trace (install)
===> lib/compat/libvdpau_nvidia (install)
===> lib/compat/libcuda (install)
===> lib/compat/libnvidia-eglcore (install)
===> lib/compat/libnvidia-glsi (install)
===> lib/compat/libEGL (install)
===> lib/compat/libGLESv2 (install)
===> lib/compat/libGLESv1_CM (install)
===> x11 (install)
===> x11/driver (install)
===> x11/extension (install)
===> doc (install)
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
```

I'll try tomorrow again without LINUX, no time tonight.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2016)

STREBLO said:


> I'm not sure what to make o this:


Nothing that's wrong. It shows exactly the things it's supposed to.


----------



## STREBLO (Apr 28, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Nothing that's wrong. It shows exactly the things it's supposed to.


In that case, why is make working, but portmaster failing?


----------



## STREBLO (Apr 29, 2016)

So I ran `make install` and unless i'm mistaken it was successful. Why would it fail using portmaster? Shouldn't they be doing the same thing?

Does this look right?


```
Installing linux_base-c6-6.7_1...

+++ Some programs may need linprocfs, please add it to /etc/fstab! +++

Running linux ldconfig...
This software is based in part on the work of the FreeType Team.
See <URL:http://www.freetype.org/>.

Installation of the Linux base system is finished. The Linux kernel
mode, which must be enabled for Linux binaries to run, is now
enabled. Linux mode can be enabled permanently with the linux_enable
variable of rc.conf(5).

----------------------
You should enable Linux mode with the linux_enable variable of rc.conf(5).
Depending on the version of FreeBSD you are using you may have to increase
the emulated linux version via compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18 in
sysctl.conf(5). Check via "sysctl compat.linux.osrelease" that it shows a
lower version number before setting it.
----------------------

If you want to use shared memory in Linux applications, you need to set up
a link from /dev/shm to a suitable place, e.g. by adding the following line
to /etc/devfs.conf (takes effect on each boot):
        link /tmp shm

To make use of NIS you have to adjust yp.conf and nsswitch.conf in
/compat/linux/etc/ accordingly. For example:

Set your yp-server and yp-domainname in yp.conf:
        domainname      my.yp.domainname
        ypserver        my.yp.server

Let your lists for hosts, passwd and group be resolved via nsswitch.conf:
        passwd: files nis
        shadow: files nis
        group:  files nis
        hosts:  files dns nis

WARNING: doing work which needs to chroot into the linux base may not work.
In such cases (e.g. cross-development) you are better suited with a linux_dist
port.

===> SECURITY REPORT:
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/compat/linux/lib/libdb-4.7.so
/compat/linux/lib/libresolv-2.12.so
/compat/linux/lib/libselinux.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/libexec/gam_server
/compat/linux/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.2800.8
/compat/linux/lib/libgssrpc.so.4.1

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.
===>   nvidia-driver-346.96 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/redhat-release - found
===>   Returning to build of nvidia-driver-346.96
===>   nvidia-driver-346.96 depends on package: libGL>0 - found
===>   nvidia-driver-346.96 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xorg-server.pc - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===> src (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 555   nvidia.ko /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/stage/boot/modules
===> lib (install)
===> lib/libGL (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-tls (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-cfg (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-glcore (install)
===> lib/libvdpau_nvidia (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-eglcore (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-glsi (install)
===> lib/libEGL (install)
===> lib/libGLESv2 (install)
===> lib/libGLESv1_CM (install)
===> lib/compat (install)
===> lib/compat/libGL (install)
===> lib/compat/libnvidia-tls (install)
===> lib/compat/libnvidia-glcore (install)
===> lib/compat/libvdpau (install)
===> lib/compat/libvdpau_trace (install)
===> lib/compat/libvdpau_nvidia (install)
===> lib/compat/libcuda (install)
===> lib/compat/libnvidia-eglcore (install)
===> lib/compat/libnvidia-glsi (install)
===> lib/compat/libEGL (install)
===> lib/compat/libGLESv2 (install)
===> lib/compat/libGLESv1_CM (install)
===> x11 (install)
===> x11/driver (install)
===> x11/extension (install)
===> doc (install)
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for nvidia-driver-346.96
===>  Checking if nvidia-driver already installed
===>   Registering installation for nvidia-driver-346.96
Installing nvidia-driver-346.96...
To use these drivers, make sure that you have loaded the NVidia kernel
module, by doing

        # kldload nvidia

or adding

        nvidia_load="YES"

to your /boot/loader.conf.

If you build this port with FreeBSD AGP GART driver, make sure you have
agp.ko kernel module installed and loaded, since nvidia.ko will depend
on it, or have your kernel compiled with "device agp".  Otherwise, the
NVidia kernel module will not load.  Also, please set correct value for
``Option "NvAGP"'' in ``Device'' section of your X11 configuration file.

When building with Linux compatibility support, make sure that linux.ko
module is available as well (or have it compiled in kernel).  It can be
loaded via /boot/loader.conf, or later in the boot process if you add

        linux_enable="YES"

to your /etc/rc.conf.

If X.org cannot start and reports

        (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to obtain a shared memory identifier.

in /var/log/Xorg.0.log while actually you have ``options SYSVSHM''
enabled in kernel, the sysctl ``kern.ipc.shmall'' should be increased.

See /usr/local/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README for more information.

===> SECURITY REPORT:
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libEGL.so.346.96
/usr/local/lib/.nvidia/libEGL.so.1

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
===>  Cleaning for linux_base-c6-6.7_1
===>  Cleaning for nvidia-driver-346.96
root@Beastie:/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver #
```


----------

